# Mayfield Station (Disused) Manchester 11-12



## Bignickb (Jan 12, 2013)

Mayfield Station (Disused) Manchester 11-12

With very short notice, I was invited to join Zer081 and a couple of others to explore the abandoned station in Manchester! I had tried many times over the years to get in myself but always failed - until this night!
Even though it can be seen by the many thousands of travellers who disembark at Manchester Piccadilly, you could still class this as a 'Hidden Gem!'
With the opening of the Styal line in 1909, the increase in passengers arriving became too much for the then named Manchester London road station. So Mayfield was constructed adjacent with it's four lines linked to the main network in 1910.
In 1960 it was closed to passengers for the last time and then gained a rebirth in 1970 as a parcel depot.
The demise of this beautiful building was forged when road haulage was favoured over rail and in 1986 - it closed. 
There is talk of the site being flattened and flats constructed so typically - a structure that survived the war (Direct hit) and many years of the Manchester rain - gets destroyed by developers and their wallets.
I went again a few days later to do a model shoot but a bunch of chavs turned up and we decided to cancel! But not before I got some daytime pictures!

Beneath the platform - a huge storage area!






Some offices! This support style was common throughout the building!





A very wet office!





Office again! The recess above is the platforms.





Inside it - Post office colour scheme.





Stairs to the platforms.





More stairs to ground level.





Platform - using my new LED floodlight.





Daytime shot.





Looking down!





Night shot.





Long platform.





Buffers!These were what I really wanted to see! They are Huge!





Again in daylight!





External!


----------



## Scaramanger (Jan 12, 2013)

it was used for a few scenes in a tv series some years back...Some post apocalyptic drama.....


----------



## alex76 (Jan 13, 2013)

Very nice work mate looks a nice splore i do love a bit of railway porn thanks for sharing


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 13, 2013)

Is nice is that


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jan 13, 2013)

114 072 22 said:


> it was used for a few scenes in a tv series some years back...Some post apocalyptic drama.....



The Last Train, they all nearly got mauled by wild dogs, well one did get mauled lol.


----------



## caiman (Jan 13, 2013)

Mmmmm hydraulic buffers.


----------



## sonyes (Jan 13, 2013)

Like that.....been on my 'to do list' for ages that place


----------



## steve2109 (Jan 13, 2013)

love the railway stuff, thanks for sharing mate


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 13, 2013)

Very nice, wouldnt mind seeing this myself. Great pics


----------



## explorer101 (Jan 13, 2013)

nice to see some different pictures, may make a trip soon


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 13, 2013)

Its amazing its still there,brill photos.


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jan 14, 2013)

So guna have to take a trip over to Mancfester to see this place - Well done that man


----------



## demon-pap (Feb 18, 2013)

some really good pics mate, very well done


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 18, 2013)

Corr, that's lovely that is! I like that a lot, cheers for sharing


----------



## peterc4 (Feb 19, 2013)

good stuff not far from me, mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Solid State (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow, what a place! That really does it for me, outstanding!


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Feb 19, 2013)

Great report - I love those roofs which you often find in industrial sites too...


----------



## skyrat1991 (Feb 19, 2013)

Great photos! I go past this place every morning. I'd love to explore it


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 21, 2013)

Bad news to hear this place is still receiving the attention of chavs from the moron-o-sphere. Someone was roughed up there not so long ago on an explore.


----------



## fragglehunter (Feb 21, 2013)

my sidekick has a fixation of doing this one, not really been on my to do list, but I think you may have converted me - any chance of more shots of the place ???


----------



## Labb (Feb 22, 2013)

Great pictures.


----------



## Menzo1982 (Feb 22, 2013)

great shots of yet another great building left to rot, and people want to make doh off it scandalous, good work pal


----------

